# My album page



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

urHi all, I have a new album and I have one diorama with progressive building photos, this was my first dio that I took photos of I plan to include photos of other builds, enjoy. Karl

 www.picturetrail.com 
member: diomaker


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Kind of neat .Looks like you enjoy building things .Mars... looks like the red planet ..

This link should take you right to the pictures.

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/21888140


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update to the link, still learning to get this computer to cooperate..heh, yea I really do like modeling dios, this build took 3 months, most of the work on building the MEV, I'll put the beer can sub up next, that was fun hic,hic,:jest: if I can give anyone ideas in creating their own creations I'm glad to help. Karl


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I just finished adding my 2 man sub to the album, any and all comments welcome hope you enjoy it. Karl

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/21974141


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

karl,
That is one heck of a build up. Looks like all you need now is a pool to go exploring in.  Amazing what you have lying around the house that can be used with a little imagineering.  

Great build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work! I really like the Mars EV - Those pics really look like an alien world


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks fellas, I'd like to do another dio only with the mars explorer on the moon near a lunar base, more work though and more fun as well. Karl


----------

